# Correct riving knife for my Craftsman table saw?



## GFOviedo (Nov 3, 2016)

I've got a Craftsman 22124 10" table saw, and I hate the stock riving knew / blade safety combo. I've been looking online and googling about buying an inexpensive riving knife that will fit. I'm looking at the Shark Guard, but I only need the riving knife, and I don't want dust port or any fancy set up. However, they've got several options, and I am not sure, which one to order. I've got both a thing kerf blade and a standard freud blade, which both appear to be of same thickness.

Anyone else with the same Craftsman 22124 saw on here with an aftermarket riving knives? Please any suggestions? I need to order one ASAP!


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*22124 riving knife*

I have that saw also. I don't have the blade guard on it currently because some operations required it being removed. I seem to recall that the blade guard and splitter are easy to remove .... I don't recall having a riving knife. What don't you like ... and can you post a photo of what you have? 

On my other Craftsman saws I removed the anti-kickback pawls and the plastic blade cover leaving only the splitter portion. It was not a riving knife, being quite an old model saw. Would this work for you?


----------



## GFOviedo (Nov 3, 2016)

woodnthings said:


> I have that saw also. I don't have the blade guard on it currently because some operations required it being removed. I seem to recall that the blade guard and splitter are easy to remove .... I don't recall having a riving knife. What don't you like ... and can you post a photo of what you have?
> 
> On my other Craftsman saws I removed the anti-kickback pawls and the plastic blade cover leaving only the splitter portion. It was not a riving knife, being quite an old model saw. Would this work for you?


I was thinking of doing the same and removing the clear plastic blade guard and the anti-kickback spring thingie. I think I might give that a try before spending over $100 for a riving knife.


----------

